# Kann man das freehand 10-Format auch mit Freehand MX öffnen?



## D@nger (16. Mai 2005)

Hi,
kann man das fh10-Format (Freehand 10) auch mit FreehandMX (11) öffnen?
Ich bitte um schnelle Antwort.
MFG

p:s. oder kann mir jemand sagen, wo man freehand 10 bekommt?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (18. Mai 2005)

Ja, kann man.


----------

